# Too Old to Pole:



## PColman (Jul 9, 2017)

looking for used bay boat for skinny water to wade flyfish. looking for suggestions on Shoalwater, Shallow Water, Mowdy and Majek


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

What area do you plan on fishing?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Define too old to pole. And wade fishing can be twice the work depending on the situation. The way I setup my new skiff, I can easily pole while standing on the cap, leaning against the poling platform. You wouldn't have as good of an angle looking for fish, but still better than the angle you would have wade fishing. 

AND THERE ARE ZERO STINGRAYS AND FLESH EATING BACTERIA ON MY SKIFF.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Sublime said:


> Define too old to pole. And wade fishing can be twice the work depending on the situation. The way I setup my new skiff, I can easily pole while standing on the cap, leaning against the poling platform. You wouldn't have as good of an angle looking for fish, but still better than the angle you would have wade fishing.
> 
> AND THERE ARE ZERO STINGRAYS AND FLESH EATING BACTERIA ON MY SKIFF.



Touche.... Not trying to catch Vibrio in the flood tide wading around personally...


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I'll be trying some poling when I get my "new to me" 1756 Lowe tinny out. Unfortunately, Texas mud bottoms may put me back on the trolling motor quickly. My other tries at poling never worked due to Texas Gumbo mud.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Can't pole? Then just go to a good trolling motor. Is it as stealthy as poling? Of course not. But it is still very effective when done correctly.


----------

